# Pics of my R34 GTR from Performance Imports Magazine shoot



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi people. I dont know if you guys get Performance Imports Magazine in the UK?? Anyway, my car is featured in the current issue (113)
Here are some of the pictures taken by photographer Chris Sorgsepp on the day of the shoot: (Im in Australia by the way)


























































































































































Cheers


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome car and quality pics!
Are those 19 inch wheels by the way?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW

love the car mate


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning 34 and awsome pics! :bowdown1:


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the engine bay shots


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Perfect ...


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, they are 19s mate


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I love those wheels, volk gtc's  sweet sweet wheel, thats what i wanted to fit to my 34 but they are not a cheap wheel to buy lol

Sweet 34 mate and mint pics


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful car, love the colour scheme, black is just so sexy.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning 34:smokin:



Terje.


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks Heavy weight :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

my gooooood

nice shots & car


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning, the wheel and colour combination is perfect :smokin:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG such a lovely car


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

After seeing these pics i think I will get my 34 detailed! 

Your car looks awesome with the nismo bodykit and those volk rims!


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Bakes!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Shane* said:


> I love those wheels, volk gtc's  sweet sweet wheel, thats what i wanted to fit to my 34 but they are not a cheap wheel to buy lol
> 
> Sweet 34 mate and mint pics


Ive got a set in the forsale section that were for a friends 34gtr, as new.

If your interested we might be able to sought out a deal, but you'll have to pick them up though.

Gorgous black 34 you got there mate, sometimes l wish l didnt get a Bblue one, so much more you can do to a black with carbon and get away with it.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice one, Bakes. Love the bling pipe work! 

Great pics, too.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice cars.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Lovely motor, very busy under the hood though!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Lovely car, love the engine bay. Best ive seen in a long time


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely perfect.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

nice car you got there mate.


----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW-Beautiful!! I just picked up my R33 GTR but I already want to upgrade after seeing those pics


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Stunning car mate. Love the colour and the photos are amazing. Great mate


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Can you send me this picture in the real size please (high resolution)
it wil be a nice poster for the sleeping room


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys. I appreciate it.

Tinoush, how big do you want the file size to be?? The originals are 30 mega bytes so I will have to resize to smaller


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

:bowdown1 :WOWWWW great car and great pictures to, who ever took them is good. i want my car to be pictured now :bawling:. 

just wondering is that a lexan engine cover showing the time belt etc or just plastic. looks flipping cool i bet when the engines running seeing all the pullys and belts going in the engine :nervous:. where did you get the idea from?


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

The clear timing belt cover is made by "Trust" in Japan.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Bakes12 said:


> Cheers for the comments guys. I appreciate it.
> 
> Tinoush, how big do you want the file size to be?? The originals are 30 mega bytes so I will have to resize to smaller


it must be A2 Paper And 300 DPI.
dont worry i am a graphic designer i know how to resized.
it should be around 20 mb. 
you can send it to me from YouSendIt - Send large files - transfer delivery - FTP Replacement to my address. [email protected]

many thanks.

i am waiting for it.:runaway:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

mmm i love black 34's..............mean looking mofo


----------

